# simple fuk you



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

just a simple fuk you

no explantion, just a "fuk you" so and so

i dont want to hear why, just

f*ck you
fuk you history

i will start,

f*ck you commies


----------



## huntx7 (Nov 13, 2004)

f*ck you michael moore (eat more donuts plz)


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

huntx7 said:


> f*ck you michael moore (eat more donuts plz)


thats right !!!! right on


----------



## PacmanXSA (Nov 15, 2004)

f*ck you people who think that a single emote is a post 

Pac


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

PacmanXSA said:


> f*ck you people who think that a single emote is a post
> 
> Pac


----------



## P-22 (Oct 5, 2005)

f*ck mr freeze and his october fest beers







here is too the cabo wabo tequila im putting down right now!!


----------



## Feeder_Phish (Apr 15, 2005)

this is emo sh*t :laugh:

anyways...

f*ck you California Laws and f*ck u walmart


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

P-22 said:


> this is emo sh*t :laugh:
> 
> anyways...
> 
> f*ck you California Laws and f*ck u walmart


fuk yeah







fuk walmart and the the corpuratte cain assholes


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

Yeah, f*ck you tree hugging animal rights activists liberal commie scum!!


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Post padding rox0r.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

Scrap5000 said:


> Yeah, f*ck you tree hugging animal rights activists liberal commie scum!!


fukin hippies


----------



## Feeder_Phish (Apr 15, 2005)

f*ck PETA


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

Fido said:


> f*ck PETA


----------



## P-22 (Oct 5, 2005)

id f*ck a bottle of patron right now... did i say that???


----------



## freakgasolinefightaccident (Jan 3, 2005)

f*ck you, nihilists


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

P-22 said:


> f*ck you, nihilists


bunch of sissies but ramstein is the sh*t


----------



## P-22 (Oct 5, 2005)

f heartburn!!


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

P-22 said:


> f heartburn!!












i hear you on that, i take a rx for that sh*t


----------



## boozehound420 (Apr 18, 2005)

f*ck YOU ICBC "car insurance money stealing assholes"


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

boozehound420 said:


> f*ck YOU ICBC "car insurance money stealing assholes"


i really dig that on man








ins is crooks man


----------



## rbp75 (May 2, 2004)

Fuk you to everyone who hates America.

Fuk you to everyone who thinks abortion is ok but capatal punnisment is wrong.

Fuk you to everyone who is perfectly capable of working who lives on government money instead of getting off their lazy fat fingerlicken asses and getting a job.

Fuk you illegal immigrants.

Fuk you to everyone who blames G.W.B instead of terrorists when ever a terrorists kills someone.

Fuk you ACLU.

Fuk you PETA.

Fuk you John Kerry, Ted kennedy, Dick Durbin, Hillery Clinton, Etc...

Fuk you hollywood.

Fuk you to everyone who gets pissed off when someone says merry christmas


----------



## Feeder_Phish (Apr 15, 2005)

f*ck YOU Starbucks

f*ck YOU Gasoline Prices


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

rbp75 said:


> f*ck YOU Starbucks
> 
> f*ck YOU Gasoline Prices


fukn ay man i with that


----------



## kove32 (Oct 26, 2004)

Fuk you people who made soap sting in my eyes!1


----------



## James Blake (May 18, 2005)

F*ck you, NCO finiancial and Canada student loans


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

f*ck the bastards who still havent got my computer fixed. f*ck them hard!!! in the ass!!


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

F-ck you people for not having anything better to do with your time.


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

f*ck you ProdigalMarine.

You're a f*cking asshole! I f*cking hate you and your f*cking guts, you fuckin' f*ck-f*ck fuckity f*ck! I fuckin hope you rot in fuckin hell, you fuckin piece of fuckin sh*t!










I fuckin feel so much fuckin better.

f*ck YOU JAPAN!


----------



## Feeder_Phish (Apr 15, 2005)

Puff said:


> f*ck the bastards who still havent got my computer fixed. f*ck them hard!!! in the ass!!


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

i have another one

fuk you people that says cookie monster promotes child obesity


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

rbp75 said:


> Fuk you to everyone who hates America.
> 
> Fuk you to everyone who thinks abortion is ok but capatal punnisment is wrong.
> 
> ...


Hell yeah man!

f*ck you...well he said it all...


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

*F*ornicating *U*nder the *C*ommand of the *K*ing

Amazing how such an acronym turned so foul, when it simply just meant that by law you had to have sex to produce children.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Isn't it 'consent' and not 'command'?

Also. That's just a myth I do believe.

http://urbanlegends.about.com/library/bl-f-word.htm


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> *F*ornicating *U*nder the *C*ommand of the *K*ing
> 
> Amazing how such an acronym turned so foul, when it simply just meant that by law you had to have sex to produce children.


dont get so deep woman !!!

this is a simple thread for simple folk


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> *F*ornicating *U*nder the *C*ommand of the *K*ing
> 
> Amazing how such an acronym turned so foul, when it simply just meant that by law you had to have sex to produce children.


f*ck that


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Mettle said:


> Isn't it 'consent' and not 'command'?
> 
> Also. That's just a myth I do believe.
> 
> http://urbanlegends.about.com/library/bl-f-word.htm


Hmm it doesnt mention the fact that it was used during and after the black/bubonic plague when it killed 25 million people in Europe (25% of the population)...


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Isn't it 'consent' and not 'command'?
> 
> Also. That's just a myth I do believe.
> 
> http://urbanlegends.about.com/library/bl-f-word.htm


Hmm it doesnt mention the fact that it was used during and after the black/bubonic plague when it killed 25 million people in Europe (25% of the population)...
[/quote]
hey hey hey, who the fuk cares, fuk it , dont care were it

came from just were its goin , so fuk this


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

MR.FREEZ said:


> Isn't it 'consent' and not 'command'?
> 
> Also. That's just a myth I do believe.
> 
> http://urbanlegends.about.com/library/bl-f-word.htm


Hmm it doesnt mention the fact that it was used during and after the black/bubonic plague when it killed 25 million people in Europe (25% of the population)...
[/quote]
hey hey hey, who the fuk cares, fuk it , dont care were it

came from just were its goin , so fuk this
[/quote]
I had to give you one more thing to f*ck about


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

f*ck calculus


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

f*ck potholes


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

f*ck democrats*









*Leiberman excluded.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

f*ck me


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> f*ck me


You're telling that to a 99% male board


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

its not literally........... just like when u sometimes get pissed or something bad happens ur like f*ck me.............


----------



## boozehound420 (Apr 18, 2005)

f*ck YOU JOBS
f*ck YOU ANTI CANADIAN BASTARDS


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

f*ck the montreal canadiens


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

f*ck


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

f*ck pollitically correctness


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

f*ck you all.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

f*ck DC traffic.


----------



## thedude (Jun 29, 2005)

fuk whoever released their snakeheads into us waterways so they are now banned!

and fuk MTV!


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Fock da Yankees!


----------



## inked82 (Oct 26, 2004)

fuk you tax man


----------



## Xaztur (Sep 19, 2005)

F*ck my wife for not f*cking me every day!!


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

F*CK YOU BIN LADEN
F*CK ALL THOSE WHO FOLLOW AND SUPPORT YOU

F*CK CREDIT CARD THIEVES
F*CK CREDIT CARD COMPANIES THAT DON'T HELP YOU CATCH THEM

F*CK, TAX SEASON IS COMING

F*CK YOU HOWARD DEAN


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Fuk Butters - he hasn't earned the screen time that Stan,Kyle and Cartman have earned !


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

f*ck you

i like butters


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> f*ck you
> 
> i like butters


oooooooooo boy


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHA

f*ck salt trucks that make the snow melt which makes people able to go to work and school


----------



## A-D-D (Feb 3, 2005)

my boss ,PETA , Walmart


----------



## CichlidAddict (Jul 1, 2005)

fuk dr. phil
fuk hillary
fuk rosie o' donnel
fuk PETA
fuk OPEC


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

Fuk Rubberneckers! JUST DRIVE DAMMIT!!


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

F*ck cancer!
F*ck Heart Disease!
F*ck the Grim Reaper!
F*ck people who deserve it!


----------



## Curley (Aug 4, 2004)

[email protected] the neighborhood Essay's...wannabe's.... and the system

oh yea.... and [email protected] Football politics, just cause I am white I have to play fullback and not Half..... [email protected] U !!!!


----------



## duende_df (Aug 15, 2004)

f*ck the guy from the fish store for selling me a Sanchezy in stan of a black diamond








and F*uck the my ignorance!!!


----------



## matc (Jul 31, 2004)

f*ck you cold winter

f*ck stephen harper
...i feel good now


----------



## Kohan Bros. (Aug 24, 2004)

f*ck th police j/k

f*ck panda bears j/k

but really f*ck i dotn really know


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2005)

f*ck gangstas, f*ck fitty cent and f*ck Steven Harper in his eye.

and f*ck the habs.


----------



## ~Silly~Spy (Mar 12, 2005)

f*ck You my piece of sh*t boss









oh and....

i wanna f*ck YOU Pam Anderson.... idk if you have hep...


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

f*ck the middle east
f*ck the holy wars
f*ck everyone who hates the US
f*ck vegitarians
f*ck egomaniacs
f*ck puff daddy's making the band 
f*ck 50cent and Eminem (no one gives a sh*t that you got shot and no one cares about your f*cking daughter).
f*ck some of the crazy people i care for daily
f*ck taxes
f*ck rich a$$holes who have never struggled
f*ck poor people who gave into the struggle

i could go all day. that's all for now.

oh and f*ck you if I offended you


----------



## wasabi-glow (Jun 30, 2005)

fcuk my fkucking bosses!
fcuk work!
fcuk terrorists!


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Fuk you SOber Bitches!


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Isn't it 'consent' and not 'command'?
> 
> Also. That's just a myth I do believe.
> 
> http://urbanlegends.about.com/library/bl-f-word.htm


Hmm it doesnt mention the fact that it was used during and after the black/bubonic plague when it killed 25 million people in Europe (*25% of the population*)...
[/quote]
more than that







about a 3rd. England had it the worst @ 50-60%. :O

it wasnt forced, but at the same time Martin Luther and whoever was the current King were bringing down the Church and a large part of that was their banishment on sex. After the church pretty much lost it's power over people everyone started f*cking like rabbits. (cause they thought they could die at any minute from the plague, as well.)


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

f*ck you toronto maple leafs for losing againt the Los Angeles Kings.


----------



## Umbriferum (Jul 8, 2003)

groovy


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

Umbriferum said:


> groovy


*YOU GAVE ME DEATH. :-(*

oh.. I mean.. Hi, Umbriferum.


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2005)

f*ck drew..that guy dissapeared


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

DannyBoy17 said:


> f*ck drew..that guy dissapeared


He was a f*cking toilet anyway.


----------



## SregoR (Aug 7, 2005)

DannyBoy17 said:


> f*ck drew..that guy dissapeared


^ f*ck this moron.


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

dont say f*ck just say mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmkay


----------



## bowserfins (Apr 14, 2005)

P-22 said:


> id f*ck a bottle of patron right now... did i say that???


You know what they say.... If the dick fits, f*ck it...

f*ck scientology and kabbbbballlllism.....


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2005)

SregoR said:


> f*ck drew..that guy dissapeared


^ f*ck this moron.
[/quote]

I think you got it the wrong way, this moron is goin to f*ck you







And this moron is so good you are goin to like it


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

*f*ck THE f*cker*


----------



## Silence (Sep 22, 2005)

FU-CK weakness to death!

FU-CK judgmental to death!

FU-CK hypocrites to death!

FU-CK those who made Snakeheads get banned!

FU-CK religious fanatics to death!

FU-CK racism to death!

FU-CK war!

FU-CK I can't wait for any updated news on T-Rex soft tissue, Jurassic Park 4 and Predator 3!

FU-CK I can't wait to finish my degree so I can leave to my girlfriend's country!

FU-CK followers! to just follow and believe whatever people say without thinking on their own!

FU-CK those who think humans are all that is important and precious and that God created them in his form!

FU-CK those who see God as a man only!

FU-CK those who see men as the ultimate! and women lower and should follow!

FU-CK slavery!

FU-CK Adam and Eve story! FU-CK that God who curses more than doing anything else! FU-CK that joke! FU-CK that God who has to create something first to know if it was right or wrong! a God who couldn't forsee what he was doing! FU-CK that man written joke which has limited humans! FU-CK that God to death who is made to think like the morons who wrote the FU-CKING comedy!

FU-CK hell! FU-CK that everlasting burning torture piece of garbage story!

FU-CK the so called "there is no second chance".

FU-CK the religions that yes..has limited humans!

FU-CK the God people have created that would put you in an everlasting torture called hell which is something that even the sickest parent wouldn't do! FU-CK those who wrote such jokes about God again!

FU-CK the muslims who said Tsunami occured for not following Allah! and wrote books about it!*Chokeslams everyone to my hell*

FU-CK those who kill in the name of God!

FU-CK those who call Snakeheads ugly! what a way of describing such a magnificent creation! Ugly? Is that how you describe something? What is your definition of ugly? Just because you think something is ugly it is ugly? FU-CK YOU!

FU-CK those who talk about something without knowing it!

And The List Goes On...

FU-CK the list itself!


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

guy who posted above me loves talking about f*cking animals....:rasp:


----------



## n0vacaine (Oct 10, 2005)

uh f*ck fanboys?


----------



## Jeffers (Dec 5, 2005)

fuk you bill gates...

(money and space is never a problem for him)


----------



## Silence (Sep 22, 2005)

b_ack51 said:


> guy who posted above me loves talking about f*cking animals....:rasp:


Not funny!







lol FU-CK bestiality!


----------



## jjj (Dec 5, 2005)

fuk my piranhaz sh*t and when i clean it
fuk anyone who hates piranhaz
fuk anyone who likez oscarz


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

Silence said:


> FU-CK weakness to death!
> 
> FU-CK judgmental to death!
> 
> ...


wow...feel better?


----------



## Toteanka (Sep 25, 2005)

Fuk all this snow
Fuk that my Bears have no fukkin offense
Fuk Fica, that's one of the taxes on your check
Fuk Dave Chappelle for not coming back to the Chappelle Show
Fuk George Bush and FEMA
Fuk Terrel Owens 
Fuk all these muthafukkin racists
Fuk the price of Xbox 360 and the fukkin games
Fuk gangs
Fuk cults
Fuk these sorry ass muthafukkin criminals
Fuk people with fuked up ass attitudes
Fuk the sorry ass baby daddies
Fuk all good for nothing ass muthafukkas
Fuk nascar for putting the race on all these different channels
Fuk non rapping ass people for getting record deals
Fuk non singing ass people for getting record deals
Fuk that Holla Back Girl song
Fuk that Laffy Taffy song
Muthafuck everybody who gets offended by this


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

f*ck you damn hot one


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

WilliamBradley said:


> f*ck you damn hot one


f*ck you too


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

myphen said:


> f*ck you damn hot one


f*ck you too








[/quote]

well actually that was...uhm.. *someone else*


----------



## Oheye8one2 (Nov 8, 2005)

Fu-ck the dood who shot my pal Miranda for FHM when i was supposed to get that gig
and Fu-ck the day Miranda got sick when that was the only day i was open to shoot that set for her


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

f*ck people who have no manners and dont say thanks when you hold the door for them to walk through........ f*ck em for thinking its your job to hold the door for them


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

Oheye8one2 said:


> Fu-ck the dood who shot my pal Miranda for FHM when i was supposed to get that gig
> and Fu-ck the day Miranda got sick when that was the only day i was open to shoot that set for her


you shoot for FHM?


----------



## Silence (Sep 22, 2005)

Boobah said:


> FU-CK weakness to death!
> 
> FU-CK judgmental to death!
> 
> ...


wow...feel better?
[/quote]


----------



## Oheye8one2 (Nov 8, 2005)

myphen said:


> Fu-ck the dood who shot my pal Miranda for FHM when i was supposed to get that gig
> and Fu-ck the day Miranda got sick when that was the only day i was open to shoot that set for her


you shoot for FHM?
[/quote]

no but a model freind of mine had a layout in there like a yr or yr and half ago, and got to use photographer of her choice, she was gonna do 2 or 3 shoots and use images from the photographer she liked best. well the day i was to shoot her i met up with her and she was sick, the camera never came out and a few funny smellin cigs were smoked then i went home.

and to be honest, i think the dood she ended up using is kewl, i'm just P Oed cuz it wasnt me.


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2005)

f*ck you Canadian haters


----------



## furious piranha (Mar 22, 2005)

Feeder_Phish said:


> this is emo sh*t :laugh:
> 
> anyways...
> 
> f*ck you California Laws and f*ck u walmart


f*ck emo


----------



## DC2RJUN (Aug 31, 2004)

I usually link people to this site that I really want to say f*ck YOU to.
http://www.silverraven.com/fy.htm
http://www.f*ck-you.org/
http://www.amishrakefight.org/gfy/







!


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

DannyBoy17 said:


> f*ck you Canadians


^agreed!


----------



## JYUB (Dec 19, 2003)

bmpower007 said:


> *f*ck THE f*cker*


I second that motion,

and

Xenon, I did not write anything....

=)


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

f*ck p*ssy people who think there the sh*t
f*ck Girls all night longgggg


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

fuk you alex ferguson


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

f*ck AA
f*ck Quitters!


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

JYUB said:


> *f*ck THE f*cker*


I second that motion,

and

Xenon, I did not write anything....

=)
[/quote]
oh.. this could only be one person.


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2005)

Gordeez said:


> f*ck AA
> f*ck Quitters!


f*ck people who knock up random girls
f*ck alcoholics


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

DannyBoy17 said:


> f*ck AA
> f*ck Quitters!


f*ck people who knock up random girls
f*ck alcoholics








[/quote]
f*ck for the f*ck.


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2005)

Gordeez said:


> f*ck AA
> f*ck Quitters!


f*ck people who knock up random girls
f*ck alcoholics








[/quote]
f*ck Numbnutts like yourself.
How is she a Random girl if ive known her before *you* even hit Puberty??









Yeeaaa, Best Bet would be to just STFU.








[/quote]








I knew youd like that one.


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

f*ck people who create problems for themselves and then sit there blaming others and feeling sorry for themselves.


----------



## Woodro (Aug 31, 2005)

f*ck wal mart f*ck my ex and most of all f*ck florida fish laws!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

P.s f*ck CIVICS!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Toteanka (Sep 25, 2005)

Fuk christmas shoppers
Fuk being broke at christmas
Fuk frost or ice on the windows of your car in the morning
Fuk having to scrape the sh*t off so I can go to work
Fuk strippers who get mad at you when you touch they're ass 
Fuk strippers who are overweight
Fuk strippers who are underweight
Fuk going to work tommorow
Fuk women who scream about every fuckin thing
Fuk naggin ass women
Fuk people who brag about what they used to be able to bench 40 fukkin years ago and look like a bag of sh*t right now


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

Woodro said:


> *f*ck wal mart *f*ck my ex and most of all f*ck florida fish laws!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> *P.s f*ck CIVICS!!!!!!!!!!!*


I concur.


----------



## bowserfins (Apr 14, 2005)

Figgity f*ck all the people here who can't spell the word f*ck..... Read outside the asterisk people....


----------



## mustang94 (Nov 22, 2005)

f*ck it all
f*ck this world
f*ck everything that u stand for
f*ck that u can't say f*ck
f*ck religion, politics, government, big business and most of all

m**********r f*ck YOU!!!!!!


----------



## PacmanXSA (Nov 15, 2004)

f*ck people who don't know how important communism is.
f*ck people that don't speak their mind.
f*ck those who don't think for themselves.
f*ck however bought a mother f*cking Madonna album.
f*ck your country.
f*ck my country.
f*ck organized religion.
f*ck hatred.
f*ck capitalism.

Pac


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

steneg said:


> f*ck it all
> f*ck this world
> f*ck everything that u stand for
> f*ck that u can't say f*ck
> ...


Be somewhat original with all the fucks. Stealing lines from slipknot.

f*ck the filter that filters when I type f*ck.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

f*ck y'all


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

f*ck working


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

Xenon said:


> f*ck working


Holy sh*t I was singing something like that this morning while I was getting ready for work...f this sh*t, man, didn't the sacrifies people made during the industrial revolution ensure us a 4 day work week now? That's what my history professor used to say, anyway...


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

f*ck the rediculas price of toronto maple leaf tickets and not being able to find a semi cheap pair for a xmas present for my g/f


----------



## syrus410 (Jun 9, 2005)

f*ck my VP and Project Manager for hiring there friends and neighbors to do jobs when there are more qualified people to do the jobs who have been working for the company for years.


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

F*ck college exams and finals! Let the f*cking students go on their holiday break already...Im getting f*ckin bored from not being able to hang out with anyone until the evenings or weekends!

F*ck Japan.....Do you know how many hot women are in VA? Just yesturday I went to Tysons Corners and was like "WTF?!?!?!?! This is what Im missing out on?"

F*ck the VA water supply! I seriously think the VA govt is putting something in the water to create such wonderous beauties they call college girls!

F*ck the fairfax cops for pulling me over when I was going 55 in a 45 down Columbia Pike.

F*ck Akon for not being at Love on Saturday....

F*ck DHT for being at FUR instead of Love....

F*ck, I dont want to get off leave yet!

F*ckin Fu*ckity F*ck-F*ck! ARRRRRRRRGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH F**************CK!


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Goddamn it! the comfort of a woman! Its a f**king bitch! I dont know whats going through my head...all I know is its making me do stupid things, act all retarded and its really F**KING with my head!

I hate the f**king game! Not the rap artist, but the "game" itself. It does nothing but drive people crazy and unsure of themselves!

I hate the f**king fact that Im driving myself madly-crazy-stupid over a woman and I cant do sh*t about it because I have to go back to the f**king military to do my f**king job! I hate the f**king fact that I've grown close only to grow far apart in time!

I hate the f**king fact that I've missed three years of my families life! I've lost the chance to see my kid sister excell through elementary school, I've lost the chance to see my familiy go back to vietnam to visit my relatives (namely my grandmother who's godknows how old). I've lost the f**king chance to see my sister through college, help her out with the boys...and beat the crap out of them for being buttheads to her! I hate the fact that I didnt know my dad went through surgery and that the fact that I didnt get to make fun of him for wearing glasses.

I hate the f**king fact that time moves by so fast, that I due to my job of choice, I dont even get to see what passed me by!

I f*cking HATE THE FACT THAT IVE MISSED EVERYTHING BECAUSE I WAS f*cking AWAY!


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

fuk u marco :laugh:









fuk u "fiddy" cent

fuk u monchu wok

fuk u hilary duff

and fuk u linsy lohan hope u fuking die fuk u


----------



## MLK (Jun 30, 2005)

f*ck the lakers and the rapist


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

MLK said:


> f*ck the lakers and the rapist


----------



## Cobra (Sep 25, 2004)

f*ck Piranhas! (Oh No he didn't! J/K)









f*ck Bush 
f*ck Chainy
f*ck Rumsfeld
f*ck Powel
f*ck Rice
f*ck those insurgent bastards

f*ck Greed
f*ck Drugs
f*ck you
f*ck the world

f*ck bitches who claim they're still virgins even though they take it up the ass.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Cobra said:


> f*ck bitches who claim they're still virgins even though they take it up the ass.


I don't think Fizzly would appreciate that comment


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

f*ck you guys who get past the obscene language blocker my spelling f*ck; fu-ck, fcuk, fuk and other which ways


----------



## eL ChiNo LoCo (Apr 16, 2004)

F*ck retail work... I hate you. I work more then what I get payed for.


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

LOL f*ck all the shared hatred you all have here.


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

oh f*ck everyone


----------



## PiranhaKeeper (Dec 3, 2005)

f*ck anti druggies.


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

eL ChiNo LoCo said:


> F*ck retail work... I hate you. I work more then what I get payed for.


:laugh: ....thats a f*cking understatement if I've ever seen one! Do you know how much I get paid versus how much I work? I get paid below minimum wage, stay in shitty ass barraks that average 50 years young, I eat shitty food when in the rear, eat some fucked up MRE sh*t while out in the field AND I get f*cking shot at....all for below minimum wage, yet I do MORE work, accomplish more AND I can't bitch to some HR department because a senior enlisted is chewing my ass out for f*cking up the littlest thing....and you say you work more than what you get paid for?

For that...i say "f*ck YOU CHINO"

*EDIT:* My apologies Chino....I've had a little to drink tonight while I was at Dave & Busters, having fun with a great girl. I was just angered at the fact that you take for granted what you're getting paid versus how much you work....


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Closed due to complaints.


----------

